# Business in Singapore



## emdark (May 4, 2010)

Hello, I had a couple of questions in my mind.

What are the market demands for Singapore ? What does the Market mainly imports and exports ?


----------



## TechnoWriter (Apr 20, 2010)

emdark said:


> Hello, I had a couple of questions in my mind.
> 
> What are the market demands for Singapore ? What does the Market mainly imports and exports ?


amdark, you probably wanna check out IE Singapore with respect to these questions. They have got lotsa stats there.

Singapore wanna be #1 in almost everything or at least #1 in South East Asia if not Asia. So there's plenty to do once you hook up with the right parties.

Then again, what do you specifically do? or am good at?


----------



## emdark (May 4, 2010)

TechnoWriter said:


> amdark, you probably wanna check out IE Singapore with respect to these questions. They have got lotsa stats there.
> 
> Singapore wanna be #1 in almost everything or at least #1 in South East Asia if not Asia. So there's plenty to do once you hook up with the right parties.
> 
> Then again, what do you specifically do? or am good at?



Thanks for the reply Techno, I will check out IE Singapore. 

I am in the field of Textile industry, cotton knitted fabrics and garments.


----------



## rogerlee (May 13, 2010)

try to visit business.gov.sg


----------

